# Any tips to help thicken the lining?



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

I have never done a deivf cycle before. Anthing I can do/eat to improvr my chnces of getting my endometriol lining thick enough for embryo transfer?


----------



## emsoph (Sep 8, 2008)

HI Skirtgirl,
Loads of tips on the IM thread here about increasing it. Starter list below. Good luck. I just started patches today so am also looking to do the same and build it up.

Vitamin E and B1 supplements
Pineapple juice not from concentrate. 1 glass a day
Dried apricots
pumpkin seeds
almonds
nuts
spinach
seeds
garlic
kidney beans
milk
brown rice
oatmeal
citrus fruits
broccoli
grapes
tomatoes 
Avoid high sugar foods
Lots of protein
L-arginine and amino acids 
lots of water
rest between 5 pm and 7 pm if possible
lots of sleep
gentle exercise only (HURRAH)
DHA
hotwater bottle on the abdomen until transfer
warm baths until transfer then avoid baths
no **** (!) 
no caffeine - that includes coffee, tea and chocolate ...

Another list I found: vitamin C, zinc, selenium, vitamin E (You could try Solgar’s Antioxidant Nutrients which contain all of these) as well as Beta Carotene (also in this supplement) so plenty of vegetables/fruit such as carrots, red/yellow/orange peppers, butternut squash, pumpkin, sweet potatoes, apricots, broccoli, spinach, kale, watercress.  You could also try drinking 2-3 cups of nettle tea daily.
xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh yum all the nice things in life then!!!
Thanks though I am sure I can manage at least some of those for a while.Well except for the no chocolate bit!

Good luck


----------

